# 2nd dog sex..opposite or not?



## Jmcdermit (Apr 15, 2013)

I have a 2 and a half year old Mini Australian Shepherd male dog(fixed). 1 month ago tomorrow, my 1 year old female German Shepherd was killed by a car. That being said, we are getting another puppy within the next couple months. I was wondering if anyone had any experience with 2 male dogs of different breeds? My Mini Aussie was really good with our female GSD. He never bit at her or got aggressive. He lets out kids (2,4,5) do whatever they want to him and has never shown aggression towards them or anyone else. However, he did pee on the floor when we brought our last puppy home! LOL. Anyways, we were thinking about possibly getting a male dog this time. I wanted to know if anyone has had any experience in this situation. Will bringing a dog of the same sex home as an 8 week old puppy increase the chances that the males will get along? I have had 2 female GSDs that hated each other so much that they became aggressive and had to be removed from our home after a fight that broke out causing me to be bitten. Would a male GSD act different with kids? Our female let my 2 year old daughter use her as a pillow, and she was very good at following the kids around watching them all day. I attached a picture of the GSD we had, which we miss alot. The house feels really empty without her, so we want to make a decision on a puppy soon.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I personally agree with opposite sexes if you only have two. Some dogs are ok with same sex pairings when one on one but why risk being one of the ones that don't, then you're potentially stuck with a lifetime of training and crating and rotating.

In the end there's no perfect recipe for matching dogs, we stack the odds in our favour as much as possible and hope for the best


----------



## Jmcdermit (Apr 15, 2013)

That is what the breeder says....we will probably end up safer rather than sorry we spent 3k on a dog that won't work out!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a male GSD and a male Dalmatian. They get along great and they are 4 years apart.

I will always have multiple males, I am not a big fan of female dogs.

If your male gets along with other male dogs and you really want a male then get one.


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

My breeder was ok with me getting a male GSD even though I had another male dog at the time. My older dog died, and now my male lives with yet another male dog, and it has been ok. My breeder felt her males tended to do fine living with other males, but if your breeder has already said female then I would seriously consider doing that instead.


----------



## Jmcdermit (Apr 15, 2013)

Last year when we bought Cabella, they had her dad SG1 Basko von haus Vierra and the Father of the other litter Skip vom Kottersbusch kept seperate from each other in crates when we arrived. The breeder said he cannot let them out at the same time. Even though Basko was a SCHH3 dog and Skip is fully trained and knows obedience, he said they do not get along for whatever reason. That being said, they do have videos on youtube of other male dogs that they have had playing together in their yard.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

I love female dogs but I will "never" do two females in the same household. Two females decide they don't like each other you got a "real" problem! (Boxer rule)

Beyond my skill set..just say No!


----------



## John C. (Mar 6, 2013)

We have always had only male dogs and, until we recently lost 2 dogs within a couple of months of each other had three males living under one roof. We had zero problems and they all got along with one another extremely well.

I think problems happen when each dog does not know or is unhappy with his place in the hierarchy. Our pack has always had a pretty clear hierarchy, which my wife and I have respected and tried to reinforce. 

Thus, if you look at our last three dogs, we had a GSD, a Australian Border Collie mix and a Terrier mix. We had the GSD first. He was the largest dog by 20 pounds. He was the only dog that wasn't neutered. And he was my dog and got to go on hikes and other outings the other dogs didn't. There was no doubt of his place at the top of the pack. 

Next dog we got was the Border Collie mix. He was a pretty mellow dog and not particularly dominant. He was also primarily my wife's dog and usually hung out with her.

Finally, we got our little terrier dog, who weighs about 30 pounds. The GSD basically adopted this dog. The terrier loved being in a pack and drew strength from the other dogs. Whenever we all went for walks together he'd strut around with his posse like he was the master of all he surveyed. Since we lost our other two dogs, he has become noticeably more insecure, particularly when we take him out into the world.

So I guess this is my long winded way of saying that multiple dogs of the same sex can definitely work, providing the hierarchy within your pack remains clear.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

John C. said:


> We have always had only male dogs and, until we recently lost 2 dogs within a couple of months of each other had three males living under one roof. We had zero problems and they all got along with one another extremely well.
> 
> I think problems happen when each dog does not know or is unhappy with his place in the hierarchy. Our pack has always had a pretty clear hierarchy, which my wife and I have respected and tried to reinforce.
> 
> ...


Nice theory but it's not universally applicable! Boxer guy here, Boxer rescue policy is no other Female dogs in the home!

Yep some people could manage it "most" cannot. As I say "I" would not do multiple females and that's the advise "I" would give to someone that asked "me."


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I am a firm believer in a 1 female household. My Collie, who never met a dog or person that she didn't love, couldn't get with another female on her property. We could go out anywhere and she'd love on anything two or four legged, but while she wasn't trying to destroy the other female, the visitor was certainly unwelcome.

The breeder I got Finn from would try to avoid giving a female to someone who already had an established female and wouldn't give one to someone who had an un-spayed female. I consider myself a pretty decent dog owner who can handle almost anything that rolls down the pipe, but I know I couldn't handle two females.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have had up to 4 males at one time, no issues..Depends on the dog(s) as well.

Right now I have Masi (gsd) and Jynx (female aussie), they 'love' each other, and have always gotten along great..

With that, I would prefer to have mulitiple males vs multiple females, just me

JM< CUTE mini!! I am looking at them for my next dog, not much around my part of the country...


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

I have 2 females and 3 males. They are all close in age and get along great never had a problem. Depends on the dogs and their training. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Depends on the dogs but male female match ups are always less stress.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

mydogs said:


> I have 2 females and 3 males. They are all close in age and get along great never had a problem. Depends on the dogs and their training.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


And the owners..your special, no shame in that!


----------



## Emdog (Feb 2, 2013)

SunCzarina said:


> Depends on the dogs but male female match ups are always less stress.


I dont know the best answer but this seems to fit with my experience. Have had female/male, 2 females/male, 2females, then male/female. All got along awesomely, male female combo did the best together.
Have had several breeders who would not give me a male when I currently already had a male... My males have at times had issues with other males while on a walk, but never initiated the issue, but never had issues with females encountered on walks. 
Sometimes it seems that the energy of the dog comes into play... 
That being my experience, I dont know if there is a correct answer, but i think any combo is possible...


----------



## Jmcdermit (Apr 15, 2013)

We put down a down payment today for a female. We are getting one from the same mother as our last one, but from a different father. Here are the breeding pair. Tell me what you all think.
Mother: Cindy vom Avalon 2003
Father: Quantum vom Buflod


----------



## Jmcdermit (Apr 15, 2013)

I tried editing this post, but it would not allow me. When I said above that our breeder had video of multiple males playing together, I was wrong. The video shows females playing together, not males!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

What an awful accident. How came it that she was in the road? How will the new puppy be safe from having the same thing happen? 

Male-male can be ok. Male-female normally is ok. female-female is really iffy. 

It is mighty quick to replace a puppy. Not everyone is done grieving for the one that you lost. Not that we ever are done, but it is probably still pretty raw. You can't replace a dog. You can get another, but it is usually best to wait a bit. 

Sorry, but that was a bit unsolicited. When someone loses a dog in traffic, as a breeder, I want to know how the puppy I will place with them will be safer than the puppy that was lost. Sometimes, when people lose a critter this way, they are 10 times more careful than your average new puppy buyer because the burned hand teaches best.


----------



## Tide vom Nobles (Nov 27, 2013)

I say get whatever sex of dog you want. I have a female GSD that has been under a roof with two females and they never once get into a "bitch" fight. She now lives with her liter mate who is a female and our male GSD who we got last and have had no issues. I honestly think it depends on your dog.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Right now I have 2 male dogs ( a GSD and an Aussie) and i have not had any problems.

I had the Aussie (Buzz) first and before I got the GSD (Ranger) I used to foster dogs. I found that while there were never any problems with Buzz and any of the fosters he did seem to like so e fosters more than others. To my surprise it had nothing to do with sex. There were females that he really liked and females that he seemed to be afraid of or just generally dislike. Likewise with the males. I really think it depends on personality. Buzz is very good at getting along with any dog we bring into the house but he definitely seems to like some more than others. I wish it were as easy as saying male dogs get along with females but in my experience that is not the best way to predict.


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

I have one intact male, my GSD and am getting another male. I don't forsee any problems because my current dog just doesn't care about anything other than having the most fun ever. He is somewhat "rude" though when interacting with other dogs and sometimes causes other dogs to react with agression. Most of the time he accepts the "correction" and moves on. He only reacts back if the dog doesn't accept his acknowledgment. They will always be with me or seperated when alone, just incase (and it would be the same case if it were male/female).


----------



## border57 (Mar 27, 2014)

I have had four dogs in the house recently, one male GSD , a female Yellow Lab, a very old female Border Collie, and an older Chow/collie? mix female. The Chow mix came from the pound at 4 or 5 years old and hated the BC on sight. I foolishly thought they would improve over time, though: It didn't happen. They never got along and I hate to say it, but I was glad when the Chow cross died five years later and gave my old BC the last ten months of her life without the other around. The Yellow Lab came in as a puppy when the Chow mix had been here a few months. Zero problems at any time with the Lab. They were all fixed dogs.

My takeaway from that is, two adult females may not get along if one comes in as an adult, but if one comes in as a puppy it will probably work. 

In the past when I had a male BC with GSD male, they were fine together. Best pairings have seemed to be male and females for me. Right now the older male GSD is 9 and the Yellow Lab is 8 1/2, and they have been great friends. Other GSD male with BC female pairings have also been great friends. 

The new GSD puppy that came into the household 6 weeks ago will most likely get a little sister in the next year because the other two will be gone in five years and I like to keep multiple dogs around for company (me and for them, too).

Very sorry that you lost your yearling. It's heartbreaking to hear about. Hope the ones you have and are getting will be with you for a long, long time.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

So sorry for your loss, that must have been devastating for you and your family plus your aussie.

I don't have experience with 2 dogs of the same sex, only the opposite sex.

Imo it depends on the dog, I have a male and a female however before I got my male Lola had a GSD female friend that I used to look after sometimes, even overnight and the 2 girls got on beautifully. Harry and Lola are very close and get on wonderfully as well. I have a friend that had 2 males and after working out their positions in the pack they had a very healthy respect for each other. I have heard that 2 entire (not neutered) males may be an issue in that they will fight.


----------



## tvorek (Mar 25, 2014)

it really depends on the dogs but also on the owners, I think.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Temperament similarities and differences determine if the 2 dogs will get along or fight. It is more important than sex. You should already know the temperament of the existing dog (social, prey, defense, possessiveness, aggression, dominance, alpha, beta etc etc) so you need to select the next dog based on matches and mismatches to ensure they will quickly form an order and not challenge each other.

I have 2 intact males and they run together with no issues because their temperament similarities and (most important) differences compliment each other.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

border57 said:


> I have had four dogs in the house recently, one male GSD , a female Yellow Lab, a very old female Border Collie, and an older Chow/collie? mix female. The Chow mix came from the pound at 4 or 5 years old and hated the BC on sight. I foolishly thought they would improve over time, though: It didn't happen. They never got along and I hate to say it, but I was glad when the Chow cross died five years later and gave my old BC the last ten months of her life without the other around. The Yellow Lab came in as a puppy when the Chow mix had been here a few months. Zero problems at any time with the Lab. They were all fixed dogs.
> 
> *My takeaway from that is, two adult females may not get along if one comes in as an adult, but if one comes in as a puppy it will probably work.
> *
> ...


I'm sorry, but a sample of one doesn't really give you enough information to say probably. With adults, if the owner of the dog is honest and has a good understanding of the dog they are selling/homing, then you can maybe have a better chance of getting two females that will not be likely to row than by going with a puppy, whose adult temperament is not yet apparent. 

However, even with adults, once they are in their new environment with new canine members, things still may not be the way they were previously. If your bitch was dominant toward your previous bitch, with the new one it will really depend on how much different the old bitch was when compared to the new bitch. The new bitches previous owners, may say that she is submissive, but their bitch might be very dominant, or her dam. And under different leadership, things just might be different. 



Packen said:


> Temperament similarities and differences determine if the 2 dogs will get along or fight. It is more important than sex. You should already know the temperament of the existing dog (social, prey, defense, possessiveness, aggression, dominance, alpha, beta etc etc) so you need to select the next dog based on matches and mismatches to ensure they will quickly form an order and not challenge each other.
> 
> I have 2 intact males and they run together with no issues because their temperament similarities and (most important) differences compliment each other.


I agree to a point, and that is, that bitches are different than dogs, and you cannot know that an 8 week old puppy is likely or unlikely to mesh well with your current bitch. All you know is the current bitch, and if she hasn't lived with other bitches, than you really do not know about that either. 

Dogs are different. A strong leader, good management, plenty of training and exercise, and you should be able to manage dogs. Bitches are a different animal. And there is no way to determine how it will add up until they are together, both sexually mature, and everything even. So it is just better all around, if bringing in a puppy to stick with males if you have a male or males, or bring in a female. If you have a female, get a male. 

If you are going to bring home a second female, than you need to have a plan in place in case a problem develops over the course of the next several months or even years -- they do not necessarily happen until the young one grows into a mature bitch. I think this is one of those situations where, if you have to ask about it, it is best not to do more than one bitch.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

selzer said:


> If you are going to bring home a second female, than you need to have a plan in place in case a problem develops over the course of the next several months or even years -- they do not necessarily happen until the young one grows into a mature bitch. I think this is one of those situations where, if you have to ask about it, it is best not to do more than one bitch.


Yep I had head 12 to 30 months. This time I can say "I have not been there done that" nor do I ever intend to!


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

I had a male aussie with a female aussie, a male aussie with a male aussie, a male aussie with a shepherd male pup, and a shepherd with a female sheltie. Both females were/are rough on the males. I like the male/male combo. It's all easy going and best buddies. Female, totally different atmosphere.


----------

